# Google play. "An error has occurred. Please try again later."



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

So I saw there some deals on the play store today so I went to purchase an app. To my dismay I found that I get an error no matter what I try to buy. Free apps seem to work fine.

I have tried:
-Clearing cache and data on the play store and Google services framework. Rebooted.
-upgrading my bugless beast to the latest version 
-wiping cache and dalvik from recovery.

I'm going bonkers! Any ideas?









-sent from the G-Nex


----------



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh snap sorry for posting in the dev section. Mods please move.

-sent from the G-Nex


----------



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

-sent from the G-Nex


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

haproot said:


> Oh snap sorry for posting in the dev section. Mods please move.
> 
> -sent from the G-Nex


Moved


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Is your payment info up to date?


----------



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

For the life of me I cannot find my payment info anywhere within the play store on the phone or on the website lol 0.o

-sent from the G-Nex


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think you access it through Google wallet


----------



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok found it. And it is up to date.

-sent from the G-Nex


----------



## haproot (Dec 22, 2011)

Got it! Found a tweet from Peter Alfonso stating to uninstall the market updates and clear cache. And that did the trick. Hopefully that sticks. 

-sent from the G-Nex


----------

